# Dahon Briza - Thoughts



## Alembicbassman (3 Dec 2011)

There's some good deals around on the Dahon Briza D3 hub geared folder. A 24" wheel folder looks good on paper but just concerned it may be too big folded to take on some public transport.


----------



## Bromptonaut (3 Dec 2011)

Actually, the see it folded picture makes it look quite compact. But it's still a lot bigger than a folded Brompton or 16" Dahon so potentially a PT prob. Probably OK out of London or Birmingham for rail use, where are you intending to use it?


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 Dec 2011)

Sheffield Trams. The Brompton is amazing, but the Dahon is only £300.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (4 Dec 2011)

Imho, when a company makes a 15kg+ folder, it has lost the plot.


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Dec 2011)

Had a look at some folders today. The Bromptons are superb, got to be a Brompton now. May have to sell my bass to pay for it though (


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Dec 2011)

Check out ebay, but used Brommies are quite pricey.


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Dec 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Check out ebay, but used Brommies are quite pricey.


 
I know, even tatty ones go for over £300. Missed a local onelast week for £377. S2L (lightest one) is £750 new May get some money off through work.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Dec 2011)

Prices have shot up. My M6R cost £650 about three years ago. S2L was about £550 IIRC.


----------



## StuAff (13 Dec 2011)

+1 to Paul's comments. Owned three Dahons, I've loved them all (the TT is definitely pick of the bunch though)- test ridden both Mezzos and Brommies and they were certainly excellent too. See what takes your fancy at a price you're willing to pay.


----------



## CharlieB (15 Dec 2011)

StuAff said:


> +1 to Paul's comments. Owned three Dahons, I've loved them all (the TT is definitely pick of the bunch though)- test ridden both Mezzos and Brommies and they were certainly excellent too. See what takes your fancy at a price you're willing to pay.


I'd love to see your Dahon, Stu. Brighton later this month?


----------



## StuAff (15 Dec 2011)

CharlieB said:


> I'd love to see your Dahon, Stu. Brighton later this month?


Possibly. Chutney (name previous owner gave it, suits it I think) will definitely be getting long range outings though...


----------

